# VALLEY FORGE SLOT CAR SHOW this saturday 1/25/2014



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

There is going to be a slot car show at the Oaks fire house,260 green tree road,phoenixvillie,pa. show is saturday jan 25 10 - 2 information jason buckwaller 610-664-8406


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So how was this first show??

Did Kevin snap any pics??


----------

